# Wann kommt die neue BlueNav Sofware?



## Meeres_Angler (16. November 2005)

hallo
ich habe mir ein magellan meridian color zugelegt.
jetzt möchte ich mir gern das BLUENAV europa kit zulegen aber das neuste ist von2004  und wir haben bald schon 2006!.
ich habe leider nichts herausbekommen (nachfrage bei magellan) wann die neue sofware kommt.
weis jeman von euch was, wann wieder eine neue erscheint?
bzw wann gab es vor 2004 bluenav sofware (?2002?)?
bei meinem navi im auto bekommt man jedes jahr eine neue sofware wie ist das mit bluenav?
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Jirko (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wann kommt die neue BlueNav Sofware?*

hallo meeres_angler #h

die erstellung einer neuen software für die straßennavigation, ist bei weitem nicht so kostenintensiv wie bei den elektronischen seekarten! dazu bedarf es der notwendigkeit aus sicherheitstechnischen aspekten. und wenn dies der fall ist, müssen vermessungsschiffe in die spur, um die jeweiligen gebiete „abzurastern“ > und dieses prozedere ist extrem teuer! daher sind neuauflagen von elektronischen seekarten für den allgemeingebrauch (nicht für die gewerbliche schiff- und seefahrt), wie z.b. mapsend blue-nav, nicht „alltäglich“ #h


----------

